# I could'a swore somebody mentioned a GP!



## jskeen (Feb 1, 2010)

Am I just having a flashback, or was there not a thread floating around recently about a group  purchase from csusa?  I mean, you never really know, I did get a new David Gilmour concert dvd last week.   Related?  Nah....


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I might head it up... The thread was just a feeler of what you guys want. As of right now the soonest it is going to be is late June because I didn't think about an age requirement to do large paypal transactions (I'm only 17 and turn 18 in June) so our options are to either wait till then and see if mr bossman will let me... Or someone else can take over from where I started and we could work side by side because I already have hookups at csusa that I can meet with to help it go smooth. Pretty much all you would have to do is take care of the money part...


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 1, 2010)

So here's the link:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57163

from the 6 pages of responses, you can see there is tons of interest... Heck, I even have the rules post for the buy written up...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, Curtis locked the thread, that's why I couldn't find it, Not because I was having a tie-dye flashback.  I don't know if I'm disappointed or not


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 23, 2010)

Hope I don't miss it when it happens.  Had recommended an email notification for new Group Buys be sent to members but guess it got voted down or maybe still in process.  Now is not too early to buy kits for Christmas gift pens, school graduation gifts etc.; could spend more time doing other things than being in shop before Christmas.


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm considering running a group buy just for the Jr. Statesman II and related accessories to hold us over until a more comprehensive purchase.  I will be contacting Monty about the details.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 23, 2010)

I found out that to get the quantity discounts, you need 50 total pen kits, of any kind... so if you want to let people buy other pen kits, you might get higher discounts because people would buy more things...



turbowagon said:


> I'm considering running a group buy just for the Jr. Statesman II and related accessories to hold us over until a more comprehensive purchase.  I will be contacting Monty about the details.  Stay tuned.


----------

